# Toasted Nexus 10



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Today I had my Nexus 10 completely die on me, something I've never really seen a device do. I'm sure it happens and I probably got unlucky but I wanted to see if anyone had any ideas.

I was walking on the treadmill and had it sitting on the piece in front of me watching a TV show. I wasn't running or anything and it didn't seem like it should have been causing any major vibrations. All of a sudden the screen started flickering, I though it might be part of the show but I couldn't tell so I hit pause. It was still happening so I hit stop on the treadmill, it was probably a coincidence but as soon as I did the tablet shut off.

I played with it for a while with no luck. It didn't seem too hot but I smelled the back just to see, it kind of smelled burnt but I think it could just be the rubber on the back. I'm seeing no charging indicator, I connected it to my computer and it doesn't see it, I've held the power button for a while, no life signs.

I was charging it at the time with my Galaxy Nexus charger and it was in a leather case. Is it possible that either of those caused a problem? I'm guessing i'll never know, I just wanted to see what people thought, I don't want to have the issue again if its the case or something.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just remembered that when I plugged the charger in it was making a faint high pitch noise. I didn't really think anything of it at the time but now I'm thinking maybe it could be messed up.

I let it sit for a while on the original charger and its on again. I guess I should have done that first. Its still really strange though because it didn't give me any battery warnings. I figured it couldn't be the battery because I was charging it at the time and it didn't act like it ran out of battery.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

One more update. I combined the original wall adapter with the USB cord from my Galaxy Nexus charger. I did this because the cable is much longer. This caused the original wall charger to start making the high pitch noise. Its strange but it seems like the cord is possibly messing up the chargers.

They seem to still work while making the noise but I'm a little scared of them now.


----------



## zoomy942 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow. Good to know. I use my nexus 10 charger for my galaxy nexus phone. Maybe I won't anymore

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

